# Before you quit...



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Most people quit because they tend to think that Uber owes them some sort of living. Let me tell you that that sort thinking is an illusion.

Simple and straightforward, Uber is a gig job.

_"A gig economy is a labor market that relies heavily on temporary and part-time positions filled by independent contractors and freelancers rather than full-time permanent employees. Gig workers gain flexibility and independence but little or no job security"_

Read "little or no job security" got it?

Uber says 94% of drivers do this less than 40 hours a week, why? Because driving s*cks. They do it around other work.

Uber pay isn't great, one gets enough to cover costs and a small profit. And then only in one direction.

If your getting a $1 per mile and your costs per mile are 75 cents a mile, that means without a trip back your losing 50 cents a mile now.

Does that sound like solid business plan?

It only makes sense if your going that way anyway or want to cash out some equity in your vehicle.

A typical full-time drive may put on 85,000-100,000 miles a year on their vehicle. With all the accident risk and tickets coming along for the ride.

In certain niche markets or demand for certain vehicles Uber does charge the customer more and the driver gets more. However as supply increases it makes for less profit eventually so then it becomes unprofitable.

MIT did a study of Uber and says don't do it for a living, but if you do, don't spend more than $20,000 on your vehicles.

The whole purpose of ridesharing is to leverage the general publics spare time and seats to provide rides. It's seems like a taxi service at times, but it's different. At least a taxi makes a profit, not operate at a loss like ridesharing does.

Ridesharing is not intended to be a primary income source so don't assume it is or the rug will be pulled out from under your feet as soon as all your neighbors also turn on their apps. Lots of hidden costs, replacing the vehicle, taxes, fuel, cleaning etc.

Good luck with your new real job. ☺


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I'd say people quit because they realize that the stake they're putting into it is more than what they get out of it. The equity of using one's vehicle is depleted in such a manner that the rate one makes after all depreciation is considered is less than minimum wage. When Covid hit, that risk was multiplied. I don't fault anyone for quitting. If you have reconciled working that's great, but pretending that it's because they are deceiving themselves is almost as folly.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Ridesharing is not intended to be a primary income source so don't assume it is or the rug will be pulled out from under your feet as soon as all your neighbors also turn on their apps.


Signed up in 2016. And sole source of *earned* income since 2019. Bills are paid on time so far using only earned income. When's the rug getting pulled on me? I need month and year.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

There needs to be a list of do's and don't, and at the top of that list should be a rule that says "Don't drive more than 50 miles a day."


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> There needs to be a list of do's and don't, and at the top of that list should be a rule that says "Don't drive more than 50 miles a day."


It's open mic night at the comedy club.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Most people quit because they tend to think that Uber owes them some sort of living. Let me tell you that that sort thinking is an illusion.
> 
> Simple and straightforward, Uber is a gig job.
> 
> ...


Your are so lubricated , you don’t even feel it anymore 🤷‍♂️


----------

